# How Many Reps Should You Do To Build Muscle



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

If you’ve been working out for any length of time than no doubt you’ve heard the debatesover how many reps you should do per set in order to maximize your muscle growth. - Some people say “high reps for cutting” and “low reps for bulking”.- Some say “go heavy or go home” and recommend super [...]

*Read More...*


----------

